

Yahoo, Flickr can go to hell - arturventura
http://www.surf-the-edge.com/2011/09/13/yahoo-flickr-can-go-to-hell/

======
Geekette
Crazy. I understand your annoyance but I did LOL @ the hypervigilant Flickr
staff/robot.

Nice shoe blog though!

